# Zerstörung zu dumm zum spielen?



## Balronn (30. September 2008)

Hi leute ist es bei euren servern auch so schlimm wie auf helmgart ? null zusammenspiel null taktik null chat und vorallem null hirn.
wir verlieren zu 90% die szenarien , und die tier 3 szenarien hab ich noch nicht eins gewonnen . kann das normal sein oder hab ich immer das glück mit halb hirnen in ner grp zu sein. auf ordnungsseite is auch nicht alles gold was glänzt aber deren vorteil ist das sie immer in ner masse auftreten und die heiler geschützt ihren job machen.

wie siehts auf den anderen servern aus habt ihr auch sowas erlebt?

mfg balronn


----------



## Rashnuk (30. September 2008)

Natürlich aber bei uns auf Carroburg ist das kein Notfall ist so 30-40% win bei den Szenarien ( Phoenix Tor 10% und Mourkain Tempel 70% Win)


----------



## Tic0 (30. September 2008)

Bin auch auf Carroburg, erlebe meistens leider auch Niederlagen.

Schade eigentlich, gerade da man für WINs zum Teil deutlich mehr EXP gibt,
ists grad beim Leveln sehr sehr ärgerlich.


----------



## Seik (30. September 2008)

Tic0 schrieb:


> Schade eigentlich, gerade da man für WINs zum Teil deutlich mehr EXP gibt,
> ists grad beim Leveln sehr sehr ärgerlich.


Erfahrungspunkte gibt es immer in Abhängigkeit von der Höhe der erreichten eigenen Punkte. Der Sieg selber wird meines Wissens nicht extra "belohnt".


----------



## Solmyr62 (30. September 2008)

Seik schrieb:


> Erfahrungspunkte gibt es immer in Abhängigkeit von der Höhe der erreichten eigenen Punkte. Der Sieg selber wird meines Wissens nicht extra "belohnt".




Doch, ein Szenariosieg gibt einen spürbaren Exp-Bonus. Es wäre ja auch etwas seltsam, wenn das nicht belohnt werden würde.


----------



## anes2k (2. Oktober 2008)

also wenn scenarien so 500:488 ausgehen siehst du da evtl noch 500xp unterscheide bei t3 scenarien...


----------



## Essediesteine (2. Oktober 2008)

ich spiele auf Middenland, von 10 Szenarien gewinnen wir etwa eines, wenns hoch kommt^^. Leider ist es so, das die meisten Heilklassen Schaden machen, anstatt zu heilen, was sich schon mal verheerend auf den Spielablauf auswirkt.
Aber der größte Hemmschuh ist zweifellos, dass kaum jemand einen Plan hat, was im aktuellen Szenario überhaupt zu tun ist.
Da wird gezergt auf Teufel komm raus, während die Ordnung ihr Fähnchen von Base zu Base schleppt, ungebremst, ungehindert und großteils sogar unbeachtet.
Ich als Heiler liege meistens schneller im Dreck als ich "würdemirbittejemanddiezehenküssen" sagen kann, null Schutz, dafür mal immer wieder die fassungslose Frage: He du Noob, was is mit Heilung... röcvhelnde Antwort...Heilung war durch *grins*
Ich bin Heiler aus Passion, schon immer, egal in welchem Spiel, aber hier wirds einem schon schwer gemacht, ungeachtet dessen...ich gebe nicht auf, der Tag, an dem sich die Spieler bei Eintritt ins Szenario durchlesen, was vor Ort dann zu tun ist, wird kommen, und dann werden wir der Ordnung zeigen, wo der Bartl den Most holt.

Absolute Highlights hingegen sind, wenn man wie durch ein Wunder, durch höhere Gewalt, durch eine glückliche Fügung in eine 'Gruppe stolpert, die funktioniert. Also da möcht man doch glatt vor Ergriffenheit ein Tränchen im Augenwinkel zerdrücken, so schön is das. *ergriffen die Nase reibt*


----------



## Allfatha (3. Oktober 2008)

Naja, meines erachtwens liegt das nicht unbedingt an der Spielweise der Leute. Bei uns auf Bolgasgrad ist uns mal folgendes aufgefallen, das einzige t3 Szenario das dauernd läuft ist Tor Anoc, warum das so ist, ist völlig klar. Es ist das einzige Scenario, in dem die Ordnung einen immensen Vorteil gegenüber dem Chaos hat, die Wegstoßbubble!!!! Da man in der Lava ja astrein draufgeht und das die lieben Ordnungsspieler auch wissen, schicken die einen Zwergen inmitten des Zerstörungspultes, welcher denn mal gemütlich bis zu 6 Mann in die lava schubst und somit ein komplettes Ungleichgewqicht der Kräfte hervorbringt, was meines erachtens nichts mit Können zu tun hat sondern eher mit Bugusing, ich glaube kaum, dass das so im Sinne des Erfinders war. Mal davon ab, kann jeder Idiot von der Ordnung mittlerweile diese Bubble wirken, meiner Meinung nach die nervigste und überflüssigste Fähigkeit im ganzen Spiel, da sie den Spielfluss enorm stört.
Mal davon ab, bin ein DMG JdK, aber in diesem Szenario heile ich was das Zeug hält, wie jeder andere Healer auch aber ohne Erfolg, was in die Lava geschubst wird, kann man nicht mit noch so viel Heal kompromieren. Die Ordnung betreibt einfach fleissig und mit voller Absicht Bugusing, das ist alles!!!


----------



## GrafvonRotz (3. Oktober 2008)

@Alfa: Und Spieler wie du sind der Grund das wir verlieren. Schon mal auf die Idee gekommen das wir genauso Knockback haben?

Ich als Schamane z.B habe Iiiieks. 

Vielleicht sollten hier die Leute mal anfangen ihre Klassen spielen zu lernen.

Das Spiel ist ok so wie es ist. Nur hat Mythic nicht mit dem Zustrom von Vollidioten auf der Zerstörungsseite gerechnet.


----------



## Majingu Uganija (3. Oktober 2008)

Also auf dem Server MOOT kommt es darauf an wann du einsteigst! Zumittag gewinnt meistens die ORDNUNG und Abends die ZERSTÖRUNG! So ist das bei uns.(=meiner Ansicht nach)

MFG 
MAjingu Uganija


----------



## Maggis (3. Oktober 2008)

Ist doch immer (bzw. fast immer) in Randomgruppen so.
Wenn ich beispielsweise der Artefaktträger in Mourkain bin, von einem Gegner angegriffen werde und einen Zeloten neben mir entdecke, der mir genüsslich beim Sterben zuschaut ohne auch nur einen einzigen Heal zu sprechen, dann könnte ich meine Tastatur zerbeißen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Allfatha (3. Oktober 2008)

GrafvonRotz schrieb:


> @Alfa: Und Spieler wie du sind der Grund das wir verlieren. Schon mal auf die Idee gekommen das wir genauso Knockback haben?
> 
> Ich als Schamane z.B habe Iiiieks.
> 
> ...



Merkst die Einschläge noch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....ich schreibe, dass ich heile wien Berserker und du schreibst, Typen wie, sind der Grund, dass wir verlieren? Ja genau, vielleicht sollte ich mir einfach ne Kippe in den MKund schnipsen und zusehen wie meine Jungs det scho machen......lol
Mal davon ab, bin ich nicht völlig unterbelichtet, mir ist völlig klar, dass Zerstörung ähnliche Bubbles hat aber nicht die AE Bubble vom Zwergen, welche gezielt eingesetzt werden kann, denn, wir haben es ausprobiert, nur um zu sehen ob es möglich ist und nein, es hat nicht so funktioniert. Selbst wenn es funktioniert hätte, wäre es dennoch meiner Meinung nach nicht im Sinne des Erfinders gewesen, weil das meiner Meinung nach genau so viel mit PvP zu tun hat, wie Micheal Mittermeier mit John J. Rambo.


----------



## El Bollo (4. Oktober 2008)

Allfatha schrieb:


> Naja, meines erachtwens liegt das nicht unbedingt an der Spielweise der Leute. Bei uns auf Bolgasgrad ist uns mal folgendes aufgefallen, das einzige t3 Szenario das dauernd läuft ist Tor Anoc, warum das so ist, ist völlig klar. Es ist das einzige Scenario, in dem die Ordnung einen immensen Vorteil gegenüber dem Chaos hat, die Wegstoßbubble!!!!



Ist auf Hergig im T2 ähnlich. Dort geht eigentlich nur Phönix-Tor auf und das eben auch nur weil die Ordnung in den anderen Szenarien fast immer verliert. Mittlerweile gleicht sich da die Chance aber auch auf 50/50 aus evtl. kann man dann endlich auch mal wieder ein anderes Szenario spielen.


----------



## Asmagan (4. Oktober 2008)

Auf Averland sieht die Geschichte leider nicht anders aus. Gründe wären neben der wohl besseren Knockback-Möglichkeiten (es geht nur Tor Anroc auf, oh wunder) der Ordnung: 
1. Zuviele Tanks mit Zweihandwaffen (Dääämääätsch, Moschn, Waaagh)
2. Zuviele Healer die Damage machen 
3. Zuviele Healer die wenn sie heilen auf sich allein gestellt sind (kein Schutz was Punkt 2 zur Folge hat, und das wird denn auch mal so beibehalten)
4. Es werden die Heiler der Ordnung zu selten gestört und heilen Seelenruhig alles was geht. 
5. Keine Gruppenbildung, sterben, loslaufen, sterben, loslaufen.
6. AFK- und Kadaverleecher (leute die sich in ihrer leiche die eier schaukeln)
7. Hinzu kommt der wahnsinnige Artefaktträger der in vorderster Front steht, was auch im fast jedem 2ten Szenario    vorkommt das eben dieses beinhaltet.
8. Man kann die Liste fortführen wie man will es ändert nichts daran, das jeder glaubt er wäre die wichtigste Person im Szenario. Was meist den Untergang bedeutet.

Das meine Meinung zu dem Thema, mag zwar vielleicht einigen mal wieder nicht passen, aber was solls. Bin froh das in meiner Gilde einige Dinge diskutiert werden und nicht jeder seine eigene Suppe löffelt.


----------



## Fujiwe (4. Oktober 2008)

Hahaha auf Talabheim gewinnt meist die Zerstörung wenn man vorher ansagt was zu tun ist.

Khaines Umarmung?
Kein Problem. Zu 80% konnte ich ungestört als WE an deren Flagge fummeln und dann die vom zurückfummeln abhalten.

Und bei Phönixtor schreib ich extra vorher noch das wir zu Beginn schonmal Flagge deffen sollen....meist rennen auch 2 mit und das reicht auch aus um die eigene Flagge zu verteidigen.

Aber es stimmt, meist wirklich NULL Chat Aktivität, planloses Herumgerenne und immer feste druff auf die Tanks anstatt auf die DD und Heiler.


----------



## Allfatha (4. Oktober 2008)

Ab Tier 3 Tor Anroc ists einfach schrecklich......Tier 1 und Tier 2 haben wir auch zu 90% geruled aber Tier verlieren wir zu 95% und es ist was fast das einzige Scenario, dass perma afpoppt.


----------



## LenoxMcDuff (4. Oktober 2008)

Balronn schrieb:


> Hi leute ist es bei euren servern auch so schlimm wie auf helmgart ? null zusammenspiel null taktik null chat und vorallem null hirn.
> wir verlieren zu 90% die szenarien , und die tier 3 szenarien hab ich noch nicht eins gewonnen . kann das normal sein oder hab ich immer das glück mit halb hirnen in ner grp zu sein. auf ordnungsseite is auch nicht alles gold was glänzt aber deren vorteil ist das sie immer in ner masse auftreten und die heiler geschützt ihren job machen.
> 
> wie siehts auf den anderen servern aus habt ihr auch sowas erlebt?
> ...



Kann ich nicht bestätigen, ich spiele auch auf Helmgart und da ich in keiner Gilde bin gehe ich nur Random in die Szenarien. In der Regel gewinne ich dort, wenn ich mich an gestern Nachmittag/Abend erinnere, von 16 Szenarien hab ich 12 gewonnen, das ist so etwa der Schnitt der mir eigentlich reicht, man kann ja nicht immer gewinnen. Tier3 Szenario wohlgemerkt, manchmal gibt es auch Durststrecken, die liegen aber in der Regel am Level Malus im jeweiligen Szenario, über mangelndes Zusammenspiel kann ich mich auch nicht beschweren. Ich bin Heiler und ich werde fasst immer beschützt wenn ich angegriffen werde.

Da hast du wohl eher Pech gehabt, kann man aber leicht beheben in dem man mit einer Gilde zusammen die Szenarios bestreitet.


----------



## El Bollo (4. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann auch nicht unbedingt das "Random verliert immer"-Vorurteil bestätigen. Hab zwar ne Gilde war aber oft genug schon alleine drin und das als 2H Chosen (ZOMG!!! Ich bin ein Nazi!) weil ich nicht wirklich Lust hab ständig 2 Waffen mit mir rumzuschleppen. Jedenfalls wird auch Random des öfteren gewonnen nur muss ich manchmal wirklich ein wenig weinen wenn ich alleine zum deffen hinten bleibe während alles munter nach vorne stürmt (natürlich ohne sich vorher zu sammeln) und dann kommen 2-3 von der Ordnung angerannt, meißtens krieg ich sogar noch einen gelget, und dann sterb ich und muss mir dann noch dumme Sprüche anhören. Nicht das es schon reichen würde, wenn man sich ständig hinten alleine rumlangweilt, das man weit weniger EP und RP bekommt.

Manchmal habe ich auch das Gefühl das generell nicht auf den Chat geachtet wird. Aber ich bezweifle das das ein Problem des Realms oder des Servers ist.


----------



## HGVermillion (4. Oktober 2008)

Kann ich nicht bestätigen, auf Helmgart verliert man meistens nur wirklich gegen Stammgruppen, Random gegen Random ist immer so eine 50:50 angelegenheit. Und wenn man selbst in der Stammgruppe ist hat man fast immer den Sieg, außer gegen andere Stammgruppen da ist es dann wieder ein gemosche.

Aber das von Asmagan kenn ich auch.

1. Zuviele Tanks mit 2H, wenigstens weis ich das die Leute die ich kenne einen ungefähren Plan haben was sie mit dem 2H anstellen wollen
2. Ne kenn ich von anderen Spielern, eher von mir ^^ ich seh einen Schattenkrieger/Erzmagier/Feuermagier und der Blutrausch setzt ein, und bis er tot ist vergess ich meistens zu heilen
3. Äh ja, die beste Antwort die ich auf die Frage "Kann mich einer Guarden" bekam war folgende "Ne, da bekomm ich Damage und geh down" >_<
4. Liegt nicht daran das sie keiner Stört, es gibt bloß viel zu viele davon. Mir läuft selten eine Gruppe mit weniger als 3 Runenpriestern über den Weg.
5. Passiert meist nur kurz nachdem die Ordnung mal wieder das Artefakt bekommen hat
6. Gibts eigentlich nicht
7. Meist wird das Spiel, "Wir haben das Artefakt, BACK TO BASE, BACK, BACK IHR BOONS" betrieben.


----------



## ArminFRA (5. Oktober 2008)

Allfatha schrieb:


> Naja, meines erachtwens liegt das nicht unbedingt an der Spielweise der Leute. Bei uns auf Bolgasgrad ist uns mal folgendes aufgefallen, das einzige t3 Szenario das dauernd läuft ist Tor Anoc, warum das so ist, ist völlig klar. Es ist das einzige Scenario, in dem die Ordnung einen immensen Vorteil gegenüber dem Chaos hat, die Wegstoßbubble!!!! Da man in der Lava ja astrein draufgeht und das die lieben Ordnungsspieler auch wissen, schicken die einen Zwergen inmitten des Zerstörungspultes, welcher denn mal gemütlich bis zu 6 Mann in die lava schubst und somit ein komplettes Ungleichgewqicht der Kräfte hervorbringt, was meines erachtens nichts mit Können zu tun hat sondern eher mit Bugusing, ich glaube kaum, dass das so im Sinne des Erfinders war. Mal davon ab, kann jeder Idiot von der Ordnung mittlerweile diese Bubble wirken, meiner Meinung nach die nervigste und überflüssigste Fähigkeit im ganzen Spiel, da sie den Spielfluss enorm stört.
> Mal davon ab, bin ein DMG JdK, aber in diesem Szenario heile ich was das Zeug hält, wie jeder andere Healer auch aber ohne Erfolg, was in die Lava geschubst wird, kann man nicht mit noch so viel Heal kompromieren. Die Ordnung betreibt einfach fleissig und mit voller Absicht Bugusing, das ist alles!!!



LOL

die pöse pöse Order....

stell Dir vor Deine Kollegen auf Averland nutzen die Skills & Taktik ebendso fleissig.

Warum die Zerstörung auf Bolofogograd keine Knock Backs hat weiß ich ned. Mach einfach mal nen Ticket und frage nen GM, die sollln sich das mal anschauen.

Bei uns auf Averland schluckt die Lava Order / Destru zu gleichen Teilen, soweit ich dat Beurteilen kann.


----------



## LenoxMcDuff (5. Oktober 2008)

Um nochmal ein Beispiel zu geben, glaube wirklich du hattest viel Pech bei Szenariogruppen.

Gestern Abend hab ich nur RvR gemacht, 18 Szenarios alle gewonnen, die meisten mehr als eindeutig, dazwischen 3 Keepschlachten, einmal verteidigt, 2 mal erobert. Alles random wohlgemerkt, kann mich wirklich nicht beschweren über Zerstörung auf Helmgart.


----------



## gopper0815 (7. Oktober 2008)

Also ich spiele auf Averland auf Ordnungsseite und da ist es meistens so, dass wir von morgens bis nachmittags die Szenarien (ich kann jetzt nur von T1 sprechen) gewinnen. Aber wehe es naht der Abend. Dann loggen sich die Stammgruppen ein und vorbei isses mit gewinnen. Da wird die Ordnung einfach nur noch überrannt und in 90% ist es dann so, dass Zerstörung alle Punkte hält (Nordwacht) und die Ordnung am Wiederbelebungspunkt zusammengepfercht hat.

Grund:

Ich kann tagsüber kein Zusammenspiel bei der Zerstörung erkennen. Jeder rennt wild rum und macht was er will. Während es bei uns zwar auch nicht viel besser ist, aber zumindest doch ein paar Vernünftige dabei sind, die die Punkte bewachen und das tun was in der Jobbeschreibung des Chars angegeben ist.

Wirklich hochwertige Auseinandersetzungen wird man wohl wirklich nur bekommen, wenn zwei Stamm/Gilden-Gruppen aufeinandertreffen, ansonsten rennen einfach zu viele Egoisten in den Randomgroups rum. 

Ist bei der Ordnung auch oft der Fall, wenn einer Versucht sowas wie ne Struktur reinzubringen, wird er gleich angemault.


----------



## joekay (10. Oktober 2008)

Auf Carroburg liegt es meiner Meinung nach stark daran, dass einfach Ranged DD wie Zauberer und vor allem Magi fehlen. Zudem würden ein paar Heiler mehr nicht schaden.

Mit overheal im Rücken spielt Order auch viel aggressiver, wie es scheint.


----------



## El Bollo (14. Oktober 2008)

Also hab jetzt mal ne weile nen Sigmar gespielt und es liegt definitiv nicht an der Fraktion. Auf Talabheim lief es gestern einwandfrei, haben die Destros derb weggerockt und heute genau anderseherum. Dabei spielen die nicht mal sonderlich gut. Ne man kämpft nicht unter der Fahne die zu erobern ist... man steht 20 Meter davor und keiner geht auf die Feinde. Dann braucht man sich auch nicht wundern wenn die Melee-DDs und Tanks auf die Stoffies eindreschen während ein einsamer Sigmar vorne unter der Fahne versucht die feindlichen Heiler und Magier zu töten und dabei kläglich scheitert. Man kann den Leuten auch zwanzig mal im SC schreiben das sie über die Brücke gehen sollen und auch bitte die feindlichen Caster wegmoshen oder ab und an jmd. zum deffen zurückbleibt... nene da wird lieber sinnlos reingerannt und weggestorben. Man kommt nicht mal mehr mit heilen hinterher.

Das war auf Zerstörungsseite auf Hergig bei weitem nicht so schlimm.


----------



## Melassia (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich denke das grösste problem ist die tatsache das sich die leute keinen kopf um ihren eigenen tot machen. Da rennen Chaosbarbaren und Hexenkriegerinnen mitten in die Gegner versuchen 1 ziel down zu kriegen (meistens weit weg von den heilern) = Freekill = 10 punkte der Ordnung geschenkt. 

Solche aktionen haben meistens noch andere probleme, Spieler steht mittem im pulk der Ordnung kann dementsprechend nicht gerezzt werden und muss laufen = er fehlt seiner gruppe fürs weiterkämpfen = Ordnung drängt uns immer mehr zurück und urplötzlich sind wir dermassen unter druck, das wir gar nicht mehr wissen was wir am geschicktesten machen sollen.

Das es Heiler gibt die lieber dmg machen, vorallem das es kollegen meiner klasse gibt (jünger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) die meinen die Heilspells sind Jünger only, ist durchaus auch ein problem, obwohl ich sagen muss das viele Heiler auch verdammt gut heilen. Genauso bei den DDs es gibt einige die sind sich bewusst das sie ein freekill sind wenn sie mittenreinstürmen und die kommen auch mal zurück gelaufen wenn sie 30% HP haben um sich mal schnell voll heilen zu lassen um dann weiter zu moschen.

hab bisher so ca halb/halb gewonnen/verloren. wie es bei der Zerstörung manchmal ist das alle wildrummen ist es bei der Ordnung auch ab und an mal. Wichtig ist, das sich die DDs bewusst werden das sie auch auf ihre leute schauen müssen. Ist ein Heiler in meiner reichweite? Wird ein Heiler gerade angegriffen? Wieviele gegner sind um mich herum? etc. 

Im gegensatz zu WoW (wie es bei anderen MMO spielen ist weiss ich nicht) wird man nicht nur mit einem 30 sekunden respawn bestraft, sondern gibt der Gegnerischen fraktion 10 oder mehr punkte.

Darum als Tip(p), auch mal zurückziehen wenn die HP sich dem ende neigt. Live, to fight another day.


----------



## Zappzarrap (17. Oktober 2008)

Die hier beschriebene Situation kann ich für Solland nur bestätigen...
so doof wie sich die ordnung anstellt kann ich ec ht nur den Kopf 
schütteln...da kann man sich die Finger im Chat wundtippen, die 
Leute zergen lieber und lassen sich ummoschen als mal ne flag zu 
holen -.- und deffen? ach iwo, ich will doch in der Dämätsch Statistik 
ganz oben stehen! Sehr schade und fast schon peinlich, aber ich hoffe 
ja das es besser wird....viel schlechter kanns jedenfalls nicht werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dellamorte (17. Oktober 2008)

Lieber Zappzarrap, da muss ich dir komplett wiedersprechen. Bin nämlich selber auf Solland unterwegs
und auf der Seite des Imperiums vertreten. Meine Erfahrungen sind mehr oder weniger genau das Gegenteil von deinem, total dumme Zerstörungsspieler die nur Dmg machen wollen und selber nicht mal sehen das die 500 Punkte marke gleich voll ist bei uns. sehr verbreitet ist mir das bei euren Heilern und eigentlichen DD´s aufgefallen. Heiler die nur Dmg machen wollen und DD´s die nur auf die Tanks los gehen um ihren Schaden hochzupunkten. Ein einziger langt meistens aus um gelanggweilt die flaggen zu holen ect.......
Anscheinend gibst wie einige Ausnahmen aber wie dich, aber der Großteil spielt mist und ist leider nach 23 Uhr auch schon im bett, weil da auch keine Scenarien mehr aufgehen.

Ist nicht böse gemeint aber, so ist eben die meinung aus meiner sicht


----------



## schmand (18. Oktober 2008)

Solmyr62 schrieb:


> Doch, ein Szenariosieg gibt einen spürbaren Exp-Bonus. Es wäre ja auch etwas seltsam, wenn das nicht belohnt werden würde.



Falsch, der Vorredner hatte Recht. Es gibt für den Sieg keine extra Erfahrungspunkte. Die extra Erfahrungspunkte, die man am Ende erhält hängen davon ab, wie viel Punkte das Team am Ende des Spiels hatte. Das ist Fakt und darauf kann ich meine Hand legen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joekay (18. Oktober 2008)

Hatte gestern im Schlangenpass das Vergnügen gegen eine offenbar gut organisierte Order-Gruppe, die 5 Heiler drin hatte, wir hatten 2. Da kann man selber organisiert sein, wie man will man läuft gegen eine Wand. Egal was man focused, man bekommt es nicht down. Das bestätigen meine Theorie, dass man mit einer Gruppe, bestehend nur aus Heilerern und Zauberern jedes Szenario gewinnt. Ich persönlich sehe da Handlungsbedarf.

Das ganze auf Carroburg, wo Order auf den ersten Blick bessere Spieler hat.


----------



## Zappzarrap (18. Oktober 2008)

Dellamorte schrieb:


> Lieber Zappzarrap, da muss ich dir komplett wiedersprechen. Bin nämlich selber auf Solland unterwegs
> und auf der Seite des Imperiums vertreten. Meine Erfahrungen sind mehr oder weniger genau das Gegenteil von deinem, total dumme Zerstörungsspieler die nur Dmg machen wollen und selber nicht mal sehen das die 500 Punkte marke gleich voll ist bei uns. sehr verbreitet ist mir das bei euren Heilern und eigentlichen DD´s aufgefallen. Heiler die nur Dmg machen wollen und DD´s die nur auf die Tanks los gehen um ihren Schaden hochzupunkten. Ein einziger langt meistens aus um gelanggweilt die flaggen zu holen ect.......
> Anscheinend gibst wie einige Ausnahmen aber wie dich, aber der Großteil spielt mist und ist leider nach 23 Uhr auch schon im bett, weil da auch keine Scenarien mehr aufgehen.
> 
> Ist nicht böse gemeint aber, so ist eben die meinung aus meiner sicht



Leider muss ich dir, jetzt wo ich in T2 angelangt bin zustimmen...
Ich fühl mich wie ein Alli zu wow Zeiten, als alter Hordler rollen
sich mir die Zehennägel hoch, wenn ich sehe was meine Destro
Kollegen so machen....bin fast am überlegen doch wieder Order
zu spielen...


----------



## Dellamorte (19. Oktober 2008)

Na dann Zappzarrap, auf gehts klassen austesten beim Imperium und rüberkommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin auch Ex-WoWler und hast recht, Rollen sind getauscht, Imperium=Horde, Zerstörung=Allianz.
Falls es Dich vielleicht doch mal jucken sollte zu Wechseln, mich findest als Thorson und bin Eisenbrecher.
Unsere Gilde ist eigentlich durchgehend aus freundlichen Zockern und Teamspeak ist auch vorhanden.
Das geht natürlich auch an alle anderen Zerstörer die wie Zapp fühlen.
Soll kein Flame jetz sein, aber es war von Anfang an klar das der Trend zur Zerstörung irgendwann abfallen wird.
Und jetz bitte nicht wieder anfangen, der Großteil bei Zerstörung wäre So und So alt, ihr wisst alle selber das es nicht so ist.
Ansonsten, viel Spass beim zocken, denn der Krieg wird nie enden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## texus19 (19. Oktober 2008)

Tic0 schrieb:


> Bin auch auf Carroburg, erlebe meistens leider auch Niederlagen.
> 
> Schade eigentlich, gerade da man für WINs zum Teil deutlich mehr EXP gibt,
> ists grad beim Leveln sehr sehr ärgerlich.



Hmm wie bitte spielt ihr denn? im t3 und jetzt im t4 waren 50-70% wins bei mir......


----------



## joekay (19. Oktober 2008)

Die Geschichte, dass viele von der Zerstörung zu Order überlaufen könnte auch einen positiven Effekt für die Zerstörung haben. Man darf gespannt sein.


----------



## joekay (19. Oktober 2008)

Im Moment vermute ich außerdem, dass Order-Klassen absichtlich etwas stärker gemacht wurden, damit sie sich trotz der zu erwartenden Unterzahl halbwegs verteidigen können. Der Durchschnittsskill der Spieler ist immer gleich...


----------



## Dellamorte (19. Oktober 2008)

> Im Moment vermute ich außerdem, dass Order-Klassen absichtlich etwas stärker gemacht wurden, damit sie sich trotz der zu erwartenden Unterzahl halbwegs verteidigen können. Der Durchschnittsskill der Spieler ist immer gleich...



Da wir ja grad mehr über die Scenarien diskutieren frage ich mich, wie du jetz auf ne Unterzahl kommst. Entweder richtig lesen oder ganz großes Pssssst....
Und zu Order-Klassen absichtlich stärker... erstens mimimi und zweitens geh wieder Alli zocken.


----------



## joekay (19. Oktober 2008)

Dellamorte schrieb:


> Da wir ja grad mehr über die Scenarien diskutieren frage ich mich, wie du jetz auf ne Unterzahl kommst. Entweder richtig lesen oder ganz großes Pssssst....
> Und zu Order-Klassen absichtlich stärker... erstens mimimi und zweitens geh wieder Alli zocken.



Versuch mir zu folgen: Order wegen Open RVR stärker gemacht (damit altdorf nicht wegen unterzahl zu schnell fällt) bedeutet sie sind in Szenarien immer bevorteilt. Kindersprachgebrauch wie mimimi kommt bei mir nicht an.


----------



## Geige (19. Oktober 2008)

naja kann ich jetzt nicht unterschreiben hab heute mittag ca 
3h mourkain tempel auf helmgart auf orderseite gespielt wir
wurden ca 2h abgeschlachtet,weil auf destro seite 50%der leute tanks waren (war echt ned lustig)
30%healer und 20%dd´s 
in der letzten stunde haben wir dagegen alles gewonnen,oder nur knapp 489/500 verloren
da es in diesen spielen weniger tanks gab!
ordnung hat auf helmgart meiner meinung nach einen tankmangel auf destro seite gibt es dafür viel zu viel!


----------



## Dellamorte (19. Oktober 2008)

Joekay, ich glaub es hat wenig sinn mit dir zu deskutieren. Keine Seite wurde stärker als die andere gemacht.
Die ganzen Sinnlosen Heal als DD, Tank als DD diskusionen usw nehmen langsam überhand hier im Forum.
Heiler Sind und bleiben Heiler, genauso wie Tanks keine DD´s werden. Zerstörung und Imperium haben Die gleichen Nur in abgewandelter form. 
Lernt eure klassen zu spielen. Klar das volle server da mehr von betroffen sind, als wie in meinem Fall Solland. Hier sind einfach zu wenig Zerstörer unterwegs und die nur aus Spielerrischer sicht nicht grad hell ( Bis auf wenige ausnamen).
Beispiel das Phönixtor heute.... Es wird auf der brücke Gezergt ohne Ende und ich hab nur die flagge dauernd geholt. War auf dauer elend langweillig..... und was anderes ging nicht auf.... rechnerisch gesehen, 5 stunden gezockt und nur
ein einziges Scenario verloren........
Ich verstehs eben nicht ganz, das Heiler und Tanks nicht anders sein werden war doch von anfang an klar, es wurde auch nie gesagt das sie jeden killen können usw sondern nur individueller bspielbar sind als in anderen Mmorpgs.


----------



## joekay (19. Oktober 2008)

Mit mir kann man sehr gut diskutieren, glaubs mir.

Ich habe es nur in den Raum gestellt. Schon im T1 als ich Hexenjäger und Hexenkriegerin sowie Runenpriester und Zelot verglichen habe, kam mir dieser Verdacht.


----------



## Stigma1986 (19. Oktober 2008)

joekay schrieb:


> Mit mir kann man sehr gut diskutieren, glaubs mir.
> 
> Ich habe es nur in den Raum gestellt. Schon im T1 als ich Hexenjäger und Hexenkriegerin sowie Runenpriester und Zelot verglichen habe, kam mir dieser Verdacht.



T1 is aba net das gesamte Spiel. Ich spiele Ordnung und muss sagen ,dass Jünger und Hexenkreigerin im T1 SEHR unangenehm waren. Im T3 dagegen finde ich die Klassen im allgemeinen sehr ausgeglichen.


----------



## SavatageRoyo (20. Oktober 2008)

Bei uns auf Bolgasgrad ist random SZ mittlerweile eine Katastrophe als Zerstörung, Tor Anroc hat Ordnung leider mehr Knockbacks und mehr Heiler und in Schlangenbla mit den Schiffen haben sie immernoch mehr Heiler. 
Letztens war ich dort mit genau einem Zeloten, nichtmal ein Jünger war zur Verfügung, während Ordnung mit stolzen 5 Heilern ausgestattet war. Das dumme ist ja das die wenn es sein muss eben auch Schaden machen können. 
Also meiner Meinung nach liegt das alles nur an dem Heilermangel bzw Überschuss.
Minimum zwei Heiler sieht man immer bei der Ordnung, wohingegen man als Zerstörer durchaus regelmässig in Gruppen kommt mit GAR KEINER HEILUNG, und das ist dann einfach Scheisse für PvP nü  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dellamorte (20. Oktober 2008)

> Mit mir kann man sehr gut diskutieren, glaubs mir.
> 
> Ich habe es nur in den Raum gestellt. Schon im T1 als ich Hexenjäger und Hexenkriegerin sowie Runenpriester und Zelot verglichen habe, kam mir dieser Verdacht.



Joa is gut, T1 ist ja das ganze Spiel... gähn..   wie hies das nochmal, dont feed the troll.
in diesem sinne troll dich und lass die anderen wenigstens ernsthaft über die probleme hier diskutieren.


----------



## joekay (20. Oktober 2008)

SavatageRoyo schrieb:


> Bei uns auf Bolgasgrad ist random SZ mittlerweile eine Katastrophe als Zerstörung, Tor Anroc hat Ordnung leider mehr Knockbacks und mehr Heiler und in Schlangenbla mit den Schiffen haben sie immernoch mehr Heiler.
> Letztens war ich dort mit genau einem Zeloten, nichtmal ein Jünger war zur Verfügung, während Ordnung mit stolzen 5 Heilern ausgestattet war. Das dumme ist ja das die wenn es sein muss eben auch Schaden machen können.
> Also meiner Meinung nach liegt das alles nur an dem Heilermangel bzw Überschuss.
> Minimum zwei Heiler sieht man immer bei der Ordnung, wohingegen man als Zerstörer durchaus regelmässig in Gruppen kommt mit GAR KEINER HEILUNG, und das ist dann einfach Scheisse für PvP nü
> ...



Jo solche Szenarien sind ein graus, vor allem weil die Runenpriester einen umschmeißen sobald man an ihnen dran steht und unter Overheal abhauen. In solchen Szenarien wird jeder Stoffie zum Tank.


----------



## joekay (20. Oktober 2008)

Man beachte zum Beispiel die Tatsache, dass Hexenjäger selbst gerootet oder gesnared mit Fernkampf töten können. Hexenkriegerin dagegen muss immer dran stehen, was bei der Vielfalt an roots und snares schwer ist.


----------



## SavatageRoyo (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab gestern spontan mal einen Schamanen erstellt und bin gleich mit lvl 1 ein paar mal ins Szenario gehüpft, und wie zum Hohn befand ich mich irgendwann in einer Kombination von grob geschäzt 3 Schamanen und 2 Zeloten. Erst war es ganz nett, aber ab der Hälfte der Zeit etwa endete die ganze Sache damit das wir vor der Ordnung standen und keinen Schritt mehr vorwärts kahmen. Im Grunde haben wir uns gegenseitig alles weg geheilt was als Schaden in unsere Reihen geworfen wurde, aber im Umkehrschluss haben wir so gut wie keinen Schaden in den Haufen der Ordnung gewirkt. Und mit der Zeit haben wir dann doch immer mehr Boden verloren. Fand ich recht interessant.
Ich würde das jetzt nicht unbedingt auf richtige RvR Geschehnisse ummünzen die Erfahrung, waren im Grunde alles mini-mini-mini twinks die ihren ersten paar Szenarien als Heiler gespielt haben


----------



## _zorni_ (21. Oktober 2008)

Also solange einem ständig irgendwelche Schwarzorks in Tor Anroc in die Lava hinterher springen (ja, *freiwillig*!! und dem kill zu bekommen), muss man die Frage des Threaderstellers eindeutig mit JA beantworten. Auf Egrimm habe ich mal einige Tage "Buch geführt" und komme so auf 70:30 pro Ordnung.


----------



## Korhil (23. Oktober 2008)

Also ich spiele ja auch auf bolgasgrad einen schamanen, der halt noch zwecks leveln auf dmg geskillt ist.
Es ist bei uns effektiv so dass man von glück reden kann wenn mann mal 3-4 heiler auf unserer seite hat, die dann auch noch heilen!

Ich für meinen teil könnte der gruppe durch die taktiken auch gut helfen als DD (kann ja buffs nuken etc.) und dann einfach als notheiler dienen, das kannste aber meistens knicken weils sonst zu wenige sind. 
Wenn ich dann als heiler rumrenne gibts entweder 2 szenarien.
Ich werde top 1 healer aber wir verlieren trotzdem.
Ich heale wie blöd aber die leute sterben mir trotzdem unter der hand weg und wir verlieren.


Ich habe dann mal an einem abend einfach just for fun einen feuermagier angefangen auf einem anderen server. Ich wollte halt mal selbst erleben ob die herren da imba sind weil wenn ich dots mit 1k ticken seh wird mir schon mulmig.
Nunja ich sags mal so: Ich hab bis lvl 12 gespielt und kein einziges sz verloren. Der mage ploppt die gegner reihenweise weg, klar wenn wer gefocused wird und kein heal kriegt ist ende, ABER der Firewizz alleine reicht schon aus um bei der zerstörung das gefühl vom "gefocused werden" hervorzurufen...

Hab auch mal ne unterhaltung mit einem Gork Schamanen ( heal) gehabt und der konnte mir auch bestätigen dass das gegenheilen gegen einen FW solo nur so knapp geht.

Ich frag mich dann manchmal eben auch wenn die zerstörung ENTLICH mal das hirn aktiviert und fokus auf ein ziel macht, warum der nicht stirbt? Da hauen 6 leute auf einem Runenpriester rum und der stirbt nicht, wenn mich ein hexenjäger als schamane schon nur anschaut sinken meine hp auf 20%.

Achja, in ganz seltenen fällen, wenn wir so 8 healer haben, gewinnen wir auch mal.
Passiert leider nur in ca. 1 von 30 games.
An und für sich kann man ja schon sagen: klar das game ist neu und es muss erst ge balanced werden.
Was mich dann einfach mehr stört wenn man den leuten im SZ mal versucht zu erklären was so die common taktik ist von dem jeweiligen szenario, aka im schlangenfurtpass (whatever) , wird man direkt selbst aufs härteste geflamed das man als wow kiddy bitte doch ruhig sein soll...

Also im gegensatz zu anderen versuche ich es ab und an wenigstens mal, endet trotzdem meistens dann so dass die ordnung vor unserem schiff campt.


----------



## Giftig (23. Oktober 2008)

Werd mir mal auf Ordnungsseite die Sache anschauen... Auf Zerstörung kann ich nur sagen das es wirklich ein Glücksspiel ist in SZ zu gewinnen (Egrimm). Viele, ganz viele, haben ihren Char nicht wirklich verstanden. Es ist schon OK für mich wenn eine Heilklasse sich auf Dmg spezialisert. Aber deswegen einen Tank der vorne steht gar nicht zu heilen oder den Fahnen/Relikt-Träger? 
Anderes Beispiel: Ein Heiler heilt tatsächlich (und gut) und was passiert? Eben - nix. Die Tanks drehen nicht um um zu helfen. DDler verfolgen lieber ein Opfer - gerne auch bis in den Gegnerpulk. 
Da ich DDler, Tank und Heiler im Moment bis T2 spiele fallen mir halt die Fehler auf allen Seiten auf *g*

/ironie on
Mal ehrlich Liebe Mit-Zerstörer, so schwer ist es nicht: 
-Falls ihr wieder mal zu dritt auf einen geht und desen Lebenspunkte gehen einfach nicht runter, dann könnte es daran liegen das ein Heiler irgendwo rumsteht. Wenn Ihr euch nicht sicher seit: das ist meistens einer im Rock.

-Wenn die komischen Typen, die immer mit einem Totenkopf rumwedeln, oder die kleinen Grünen mit dem Stab angegriffen werden - dann helft ihnen. Wenn die auf dem Boden liegen liegt ihr meist eh kurz drauf daneben.

-Wenn ihr heilen könnt: Steht da vorn ein Auserwählter oder Ork und wird grad verprügelt dann denkt drann das er das auch tut damit nicht ihr die Prügel bekommt. Seit dankbar und heilt ihn hin und wieder.

-Wenn ihr heilen könnt - dann könnt ihr auch rezzen! (gut nicht zu Anfang). Ihr braucht Sekunden dafür - denkt drüber nach.

-zur Erinnerung: Der wahre Feind trägt Kleider, hat ein kleines Stöckchen dabei oder auch mal einen Hammer. Stampft die Rockträger in den Sand und ihr werdet sehen es geht viel einfacher.
/ironie off

Und noch was ganz persönliches: Wenn du meinst du bekommt ausserhalb der Gruppe (in deiner eigenen) mehr ep - fein. Aber Heilung bekommst du dann nicht mehr von mir.
Wenn du ein Tank bist und vom Gegner wegläufst - frag mich nicht warum ich dich nicht geheilt habe.


----------



## Tigha (26. Oktober 2008)

ich hab ganz andere erfahrungen gemacht wenn ich statt tor'anroc mal tempel der isha oder talabec damm gespielt habe (auf 100tor'anroc kommen ca 5x diese beiden bgs) hier gewinnt mit fast 100% die zerstörung, ka warum aber von geschätzten 20-30 partien dieser beiden bgs hat ordnung in jedem je 1x gewonnen, im tor'anroc hingegen gefühlte 90%  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

evt sind wir destrus einfach allergisch gegen lava und schlangen


----------



## Arkasi (27. Oktober 2008)

joekay schrieb:


> Man beachte zum Beispiel die Tatsache, dass Hexenjäger selbst gerootet oder gesnared mit Fernkampf töten können. Hexenkriegerin dagegen muss immer dran stehen, was bei der Vielfalt an roots und snares schwer ist.



Stimmt, dafür hat der Hexenjäger im Nahkampf nur 1 Waffe, was feindliche Caster begünstigt, da 2 Waffen viel stärker unterbrechen.

Ich spiele übrigens Ordnung auf Nuln und kann sagen, dass es primär von der Gruppe abhängt, auch wir haben Flaschen, die ihresgleichen suchen.

Meiner Meinung nach ist das Hauptproblem, dass viele Spieler auf beiden Seiten entweder killn wollen oder am Ende bei der Statistik super Werte haben wollen, die zwar völlig sinnfrei sind, aber was solls. Mit solchen Mitspielern muss man verlieren.

Im Moment sehe ich die Ordnung in den Szenarien klar dominieren, was aber meist am Gruppensetup liegt, welches aber von den Spielern nicht beeinflusst werden kann, weil man nur als normale Gruppe aber nicht als Kriegstrupp in ein Szenario gehen kann. Jedenfalls spielen die Fernkampf DDs die große Rolle, wenn die gut arbeiten, dann kann man schnell auch eine Übermacht an gegnerischen Heilern umnieten und weder die Tanks noch die anderen Heiler können da wirklich was dagegen machen.

Vom Klassenaufbau her sind Feuerzauberer und Zauberin die mit Abstand stärksten DDs, dann kommt lange nichts (Statistik am Ende vergessen, die spielt keine Rolle). Die Ordnung hat jede Menge Feuerzauberer, für meinen Geschmack eindeutig zuviel, während die Zauberin ein vergleichsweiser seltener Anblick ist, dafür hat die Zerstörung meist mehr Tanks und Heiler, nur das bringt nichts, wenn der Vorstoß in die Fernkampf-DD Reihe nicht gelingt.

Anmerken möchte ich noch, weil irgendwer die Kickerei in Tor Anroc auf Seite 1 dieses Threads angesprochen hat, dass es ja so megaunfair ist, wenn die Ordnung mit einem Kick 4-6 Zerstörungsspieler in der Lava versenkt. Das sehe ich als Massenkicker überhaupt ganz anders. Sicher, ein Massenkick ist eine mächtige Fähigkeit, aber sie macht nur lächerlichen DMG und ist ein Highlight meiner Klasse. Wer immer noch nicht kapiert hat, dass Lava sehr viel Aua macht, von der Massenkickfähigkeit des Feindes weiß und dennoch am Rand der Lava eine Gruppe bildet, der hat es einfach nicht anders verdient, als dass er da drinnen landet. Permanent angewendete Dummheit hat eben entsprechende Folgen, dabei muss man sich nur ein wenig in der Mitte halten und Rudelbildung wie die Pest meiden und schon ist die Sache kein Problem mehr.


----------



## SavatageRoyo (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich will das Thema eigentlich nicht wieder aufheizen weil ich mit geplanten Gruppen in Tor Anroc auch schon sehr erfolgreich gegen die Ordnung gespielt habe
Fazit: Wenn man in WAR in irgendwas Arbeit investiert  bekommt man auch was raus. 

Arkasi in Tor Anroc gibt es eben diese Stellen wo man einem Kick kaum ausweichen kann und da man doch eine ordentliche Strecke zurrück legt im Flug hat es auch wenig mit "am Rand" der Lava aufhalten zu tun. Man kann auch leider einen Eisenbrecher nicht vorsorglich komplett ignorieren, irgendwer muss eben an ihn ran und sich um ihn kümmern. Der Lag macht die Sache noch schwerer, bei mir kommt es vor das Gegner die sich vor mir befinden plötzlich über meinen Kopf hinweg hinter mich fliegen anstatt nach vorne weg, von daher kann es auch zum Glücksspiel geraten in welche Richtung man letztendlich fliegt troz richtiger Positionierung. Aber genug davon....

Ich hab 2 Fragen an dich, bei meinem Auserkorenen kommt es öfters vor das der Kick nicht funktioniert, zwar wird der Skill ausgelöst und ich hab ein Cooldown  für den Skill aber der Gegner fliegt keinen Millimeter, passiert dir sowas auch? Gar nicht? Ab und zu? Zu häufig?

Mir kommt es so vor als würde der AE Kick vom Eisenbrecher weiter zurrück werfen als meiner vom Auserkorenen. Ungefähres Zitat eines Auserkorenenspieler hier im Forum "...wobei unser Knockback wohl eher Richtung Hölle zeigt"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - seh ich auch so.


----------



## joekay (28. Oktober 2008)

SavatageRoyo schrieb:


> Mir kommt es so vor als würde der AE Kick vom Eisenbrecher weiter zurrück werfen als meiner vom Auserkorenen. Ungefähres Zitat eines Auserkorenenspieler hier im Forum "...wobei unser Knockback wohl eher Richtung Hölle zeigt"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Eisenbrecher werfen gefühlt so weit und hoch zurück wie mit der Moralfertigkeit mancher klassen. Ein SO nur auf halbe Distanz. Ein weiterer Liebesbonus für Order.


----------



## GrafvonRotz (29. Oktober 2008)

Meine Reaktion auf die geile Performance von Erengrads Zerstörung:

Ich hab von Heilung auf Schaden umgeskillt was ein paar echte Vorteile hat.
- Ich hab echte Chancen ein 1on1 zu überleben wenn mir mal wieder kein Sack hilft
- Ich heile niemanden mehr ausser mich selbst
- Ich ärger mich nicht mehr wenn wir verlieren, so oder so komme ich an meinen Spaß

Es ist vollkommen egal wie das große Ganze aussieht solange man mit seinem eigenen Spielerlebnis zufrieden ist.
Das ich meine Klasse proxxe is mir wurscht (inzwischen)


----------



## Ridcully (30. Oktober 2008)

GrafvonRotz schrieb:


> Meine Reaktion auf die geile Performance von Erengrads Zerstörung:
> 
> Ich hab von Heilung auf Schaden umgeskillt was ein paar echte Vorteile hat.
> - Ich hab echte Chancen ein 1on1 zu überleben wenn mir mal wieder kein Sack hilft
> ...



Schon mal darüber nachgedacht ein Singleplayer Spiel oder Ego-Shooter zu spielen? 

Wie man mit solch einer "Die sind alle doof, dann darf ich auch doof sein" Einstellung auch noch hausieren gehen kann is mir echt schleierhaft...


----------



## GrafvonRotz (30. Oktober 2008)

Ridcully schrieb:


> Schon mal darüber nachgedacht ein Singleplayer Spiel oder Ego-Shooter zu spielen?
> 
> Wie man mit solch einer "Die sind alle doof, dann darf ich auch doof sein" Einstellung auch noch hausieren gehen kann is mir echt schleierhaft...



Wie so oft wird der Kern der Aussage verkannt. Der Kern der Aussage ist der: Es gibt Skillungen die gut fürs Leveln sind und es gibt welche die es nicht sind.

Warum soll ich mir selber den Spaß am Spiel ruinieren? Eben.

Natürlich kann ich jetzt groß auf gruppentauglich machen. Wird mir nur nix nützen. Weil wir trotzdem auf die nackte Eichel kriegen.

Nach 10 Minuten und 500:10 frag ich mich dann warum ich mir das antue. Und schon sind wir wieder am Anfang. Man skillt auf Schaden und lässt die Sau raus. Im Besten Fall macht man sogar genug Schaden um wen zu töten. Ansonsten ärgert man sich nicht mit dem Gedanken rum sich echt bemüht zu haben und nix als Gegenleistung zu erhalten.

Wenn man mit Gilde reingeht ist wieder alles ganz anders. Da macht dann auch Heilen Sinn.


----------



## Sandmannn (30. Oktober 2008)

also der meinung bin ich au ma, ich hab sogar noch nen screen, den müsst ihr euch ansehen:


[attachment=5672:WAR_3.jpg]

schaut mal unten im Chat, da fordere ich einen auf zu kämpfen, weil wir saumäßig weit hinten liegen und der kat keinen bock... armes Deutschland


----------



## Mubug (31. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

also ich kann nur das wiedergeben, was ich selbst erfahren habe. 

Ich spiele eine Magus (Lvl. 29) - Averland. Wenn der/die Heiler was drauf haben, ist Tor Anroc überhaupt kein Problem. Aber leider haben wir nur zu oft keinen oder aber sehr fragwürdige Heiler in der RND Truppe. Mit dem Heiler steht und fällt alles. Was ich auch schon oft sehen konnte: Der Heiler heilt sehr gut! Nur leider immer Leute aus seiner eigenen Gilde. Der Rest geht leer aus. 

Ich möchte hier nicht die Schuld auf die Heiler schieben, wie gesagt mit nem guten Heiler läuft es bestens, aber davon gibt es meiner Meining nach noch nicht genügend auf Averland. 

Hinzu kommt das Solo-Spiel der TopScorer. Ohne Teamplay läuft halt nix! Aber das wird schon. Im Laufe der Zeit werden es alle verstanden haben, dass man sich gegenseitig hilft und heilt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG,

Mubug


----------



## Rombus (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich spiel auf Nuln Order und sehe das ganze ganz sportlich: Mal bekommen wir auf die Fresse mal die anderen, oft genug entsteht ein wirklich spannender Kampf der beiden Seiten alles abverlangt, hier ist dann wohl das liebe Glück der entscheidende Faktor (imo) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn man mich fragen würde wie das endgültige Verhältnis aussieht würde ich sagen das es sich so bei 50/50 hält. Ich kämpfe so gut ich kann und spiele eben meiner Klasse gerecht (als SP hat man viele Aufgaben nicht nur Heilung). Was ich ganz lustig finde ist, das hier so mancher Destro-Spieler glaub ich mit den falschen Erwartungen in den Kampf gegangen is welche da wären: Boah Zerstörung wird eh Ordnung voll roxxorn und so, kuck dir doch mal an wieviel die Zerstörung auf so gut wie allen Servern mehr an Spielern hat (kann sich noch so mancher ebenso vor Release daran erinnern wie gemutmaßt wurde das Order eh nur auf die Fratz bekommt? ^^). Das Ende vom Lied war das die so genannte Winning Team Joiner Fraktion zur Zerstörung gegangen is (die gab es schon zu Zeiten von q3 und cs und ja, auch wow)........das sind nun mal nich unbedingt die besten Spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Klassenbalance auf Order / Destro, da wird sicherlich noch einiges gemacht aber ich habe bisher nur folgende Beobachtung machen können: Immer wenn ich dachte das z.B. die Hexenkriegerin ja sooo viel mehr Schaden macht als die Spiegelklasse, der Hexenjäger, wurde ich auch prompt eines besseren belehrt wenn dann simpel und einfach mal ein guter Hexenjäger bei uns dabei war. IMO sind die Klassen nur so stark wie ihr Spieler. Wenn überhaupt dann sind nur relativ kleine Ungerechtigkeiten zwischen den Orderklassen und ihren Destrogegenstücken, einen krassen Unterscheid konnt ich bisher noch nicht ausmachen.

Greetz

PS: Die selbe Diskussion jibbet natürlich auch im Ordnungsforum, bloß in die umgekehrte Richtung (Zerstörung > Ordnung?)......

Edit: Ach ja, und die Erfahrungen mit dem angeblichen Knockback-Vorteil (Ein Vorredner veglrich das mit "Bugusing".....wie süß ^^) der Ordnung konnte ich bisher so noch nicht machen, bin auf Order-Seite oft genug in der Lava gelandet (zusammen mit etlichen Kollegen) -> Lektion daraus lernen und sich taktisch besser positionieren -> weiterkämpfen, dann würde auch ein angeblicher Vorteil der Ordnung welche ja eh nur total billig spielt (ach ja, die Diskussionen gibt es bei der Order natürllich auch in umgekehrter Richtung) nichts mehr weiter bringen.


----------



## Tikume (31. Oktober 2008)

Mubug schrieb:


> Was ich auch schon oft sehen konnte: Der Heiler heilt sehr gut! Nur leider immer Leute aus seiner eigenen Gilde. Der Rest geht leer aus.



ALs Heiler kannst Du eben auch nicht alle haben. Dass der Heal dann eher in die Leute investiert wird bei denen es sich lohnt ist klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dhar`Leth (31. Oktober 2008)

Jep ich spiele zur Zeit einen Schamanen. Ich würde zwar gerne ALLE heilen aber das lassen meine Aktionspunkte nicht zu. Daher hat entweder meine eigene Gruppe vorrang oder wie schon erwähnt wurde bei Spielern bei dennen es sich rentiert.


----------



## Tikume (31. Oktober 2008)

jup ist lustig wenn der Level 8 Hexenjäger im Tier 2 Szenario kreischt weil er keinen Heal bekommt. Nur warum sollte man sowas heilen?


----------



## Fr3ak3r (1. November 2008)

ich spiel auf seiten der Ordnung auf Helmgart und sehe es ganz anders, in T1 szenarien hab ich fast jedes bg verloren, T2 anfangs auch, seit gestern haben wir auch endlich mal öfter gewonnen, nur im sz steintroll-kreuzung hab ich noch nie gewonnen.

der hauptgrund ist in meinen augen aber die zufällige gruppenzusammenstellung, auf seiten der ordnung fehlt es massiv an tanks, die halbe grp besteht meistens aus feuermagiern, auf destro-seite seh ich nur tanks und nahkampf-dd's, stimmt mal die zusammenstellung auf beiden seiten find ich es relativ ausgeglichen.


----------



## Mubug (3. November 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> jup ist lustig wenn der Level 8 Hexenjäger im Tier 2 Szenario kreischt weil er keinen Heal bekommt. Nur warum sollte man sowas heilen?




Schon mal überlegt einen Solo-Shooter zu spielen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nein, jetzt mal im Ernst. Ich versteh das Argumet : "Man kann nicht alle heilen!". Wenn das der tatsächliche Grund ist, ist das für mich vollkommen in Ordnung!

Andererseits: Es gibt Heiler, die heilen halt auch viele Leute (Wenn sie nicht gerade in ein Lava-Becken fallen o.ä)

Da stellen sich mir dann folgende Fragen: Sind die anderen Heiler (die das nicht können) einfach zu schlecht ? Oder haben sie einfach keinen Bock? Oder sind Sie einfach zu sehr eingespannt sich um ihre 4 Gildenkameraden zu kümmern, weil diese ja wissen,  dass sie ein Exklusiv-Recht auf Heilung haben und deshalb auch ordentlich Schaden ziehen können, auf Kosten der anderen?

Wenn alle im grünen Bereich sind und dann ein Char an einem 15 Sekunden Dot krepiert, hat meiner Meinung nach der Heiler irgend etwas falsch gemacht. Ich möchte mich da auch garnicht beschweren. Ich freue mich auch wenn ich einen Heiler aus meiner Gilde dabei habe (was mir auch ein wenig Exklusive-Heilung einbringt). Aber das ist meiner Meinung nach einer der Hauptgründe, warum die Zerstörung (auf Averlon) häufig im Szenario verliert.

LG,

Mubug


----------



## HGVermillion (4. November 2008)

Es ist immer die Frage wer da gerade um Heal schreit und welche Klasse man selbst spielt. Als Disciple zum beispiel kann ich auf Hexenkriegerinnen die in den Zerg hüpfen gerade mal einen Hot draufhauen, und wenn sie dann noch in meiner Gruppe sind bekommen sie noch weiteren Support, ansonsten ist es meist wirklich verschwendete Heilung, da ich keine Direkten Heilsprüche hab um die dauerhaft am Leben zu halten oder Schadensspitzen abzuwenden.


----------



## Gottesliebling (5. November 2008)

Argument hier ,Argument da. Man kann es drehen wie man will, man kann über Ursachen grübeln und endlos über Strukturen von Schlachtfelden reden.

Am Ende steht doch eines deutlich fest, nämlich dass die Seite der Ordnung ungewöhnlich häufig die Schlachtfelder gewinnt. Und dies geschieht objektiv betrachtet Serverübergreifend. Da kann einer rechnen und statistiken erheben wie er will.
Ich selbst spiele Ordnung und natürlich freue ich mich über einen solchen Umstand. Doch ungerecht ist es allemal.
Mit dem Schlachtfeld Balance stimmt etwas nicht und das sollte geändert werden.

Ebenso ungerecht ist es, dass 90% der Gebiete durch die Zerstörung kontrolliert werden. Aufgrund der geringen Ordnungsspielerzahlen wird es nie ein Gleichgewicht geben. 
Es liegt im Grunde nicht an den Spielern, sondern an der Spielmechanik von WaR. Da sollte und muss sich der Hersteller was überlegen.


----------



## Jurtan (24. November 2008)

In den T3-Szenarios, speziell Tor Anroc, habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Menge an Fernkämpfer den Spielverlauf entscheiden können.

Ein Beispiel: 3 Feuermagier auf Seiten der Ordnung, dann noch die Elfen-Bogenschützen und 2 Ingis.

Die Feuermagier hauen viel Schaden raus, den man mit drei Heilern vielleicht grad so kompensieren kann.

Falls die Ordnung noch das Artefakt besitzt und am Rande des Vulkans steht, sieht es düster aus.
Da wird man zu 90% bis zum Eingang zurück gedrängt.

Ich selbst spiele einen JdK momentan auf Tortur geskillt, was aber bei den meisten Szenarios meist unerheblich ist. Auch habe ich schon den Heilpfad getestet, habe selbst der bringt nur was, wenn man auf Zerstörungsseite nicht der einzigster Heiler ist, was oft genug aber der Fall ist.

Persönlich denke ich, dass mit Chatabsprachen schon vieles einfacher wäre, aber wenn man momentan den Chat nicht liest, hat man nichts verpasst.


----------



## nixstr0m (3. Dezember 2008)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> LOL
> 
> die pöse pöse Order....
> 
> ...




Also wenn ihr erst mal keine ahnung habt dann tut euch doch erst mal belesen und vor allem testet es doch selbst iss doch am einfachsten!

Das problem ist das bei der order Gefühlt 2 klassen mehr knockback als skill haben und dazu noch 10 seks geringeren cd haben! Das nächste prob is, die klassen die bei der order Knockback haben , haben 1. nen 360° wirkungsbereich 2. die kicken einfach nur 20 fuß weit ( bei order max 2 fuß ) 3. sind bei den fertigkeiten der order auch noch extra sachen dabei wie nen dot oda nen slow...

Erschwerend kommt dazu das der knockback player cd, der bei 5 sekunden liegen sollte das man nach einem knockback oder Fessel effectk nich mehr den selben effekt erhalten kann bei der Destro nicht funktioniert und bei der order das brav von der hand geht!

Das hat keinesweges was mit bugusing zu tun... aba es iss schon ganz schön lol das die Order Gimps ( nicht alle einbezogen, nur die die only Tor Anroc melden ) einfach *NUR* Tor Anroc Spielen und durch ihre vorteile das Sz gewinnen...

Alles wird gut und alles wird gepatcht... erst mal noch ca 47,5k sprach und quest patches/fixxes dann können die ordentlichen/wichtigen dinger kommen : (
Schade das das Gameplay gefühlt hinten angestellt wird bei den patches!


mfg str0m


----------



## Bekah (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich spiel nen JdK auf Belgosgrad und bin lvl 34 und auf Opferung geskillt!

Das Problem ist, die leute wissen nicht wie man geskillt ist und können es kaum rausfinden wenn sie die animationen der anderen spieler ausmachen ( was Pflicht ist wenn ein RvR szenario flüssig laufen soll bei mir zumindest)   
ich z.b. heal im 30 Fuß radius um mich rum, über life-leech attacken! 

Dummer weise unterscheidet sich die skillung sehr von der herkömmlichen spielweise eines JdK ! 
Auf Folter verteilt buffs und Dots die oft auch snaren
Auf heal geskillt gibt er nen guten gruppen heiler ab! ( heil fokus schlecht aber er kann viele gleichzeitig versorgen) 
 wenn ich mit meinen eigenen kumpels im sz oder Burgraid bin die genau das wissen was die anderen können läuft alle viel besser!

Damit will ich sagen das es zum teil daran liegt das die leute nicht die stärken der Skillungen kennen! (meine zum Beispiel ist recht  selten und hat ein untypische spielweise)


Hinzukommt noch wie häufig die Klassen gespielt werden! Die sorc is im gegensatz zum BW recht selten und auch maguse seh ich ziemlich selten!
Es  fehlen auf der destro seite einfach bisschen caster DD! Dafür gibts massig Tanks


Und ich weiß nett wie das mit den schamis/Zeloten ist aber ich glaub rein heal technisch sind die nicht so krass wie die Runenpriester 

Trotzdem is es aber zum mindest bei uns so im T4 so, dass es recht ausgeglichen ist zum mindest im SZ, gefühlsmäßig ist aber destro ein bisschen besser im schnitt!


Im open RvR find ich aber  das der heiler mangel viel schwerer ins gewicht fällt wegen den langen res wegen! und es kommt mir vor als gebe es im T 4 mehr Order spieler als destro!


MFG Bekah


----------



## Tetsuo82 (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich spiele erst seit kurzer Zeit für die Zerstörung und ich frage mich warum die Leute auf dieser Seite nicht in der Lage sind ordentliche Szenarien zu spielen.
Nehmen wir zB. Mmourkai Tempel oder Tor Anroc. In diesen Szenarien verliert die Zerstörung momentan zu 70% weil man es nicht hin bekommt das Artefakt 
in den eigenen Reihen zu halten. So werde ich nicht geheilt wenn ich das Artefakt besitze oder der Artefaktträger rennt nach vorne und versucht damage zu machen
weil er denkt das nur er mit dem Artefakt mehr punkte holen kann. Manchmal habe ich das gefühl das ich nur von Dilettanten umgeben bin. 
Hier ein Aufruf an alle Spieler auf Erengrad. Informiert euch doch einfach mal über die  szenarien und wie man diese spielt bevor ihr den anderen immer und immer wieder
die Runden versaut.


----------



## koenik (11. Dezember 2008)

Also ich spiele Zerstörung, erst auf Huss, dann aus Spielermangel nach Erengrad gewechselt.

Mit meinem Zeloten auf Huss hab ich meist die Szenarien gewonnen. Ich hab etwa so viel geheilt, wie die 2 top-dd schaden gemacht haben, und behaupte somit ganz gut zum Sieg beigetragen zu haben. Ging bis t3 hoch. Die verlorenen Szenarien sind meist im t1 gewesen, wo es noch einen großen unterschied macht, ob man zweistelliges lvl hat, oder halt nicht.

Jetzt auf Erengrad spiel ich einen schwarzen Gardisten (auf Helebarde, weil die im TT auch immer mit Helebarde unterwegs sind - muss mich ans Schild erst noch gewöhnen) im Team mit einem Jünger und wir gewinnen etwa 50% der spiele. Find ich gut und ausgeglichen. Verlorene Spiele kann man meist auf dumme Zufälle zurückführen, wie zB das nur 1 Heiler im BG ist. Der ist dann immer total überfordert. Auch laufen gegenwärtig unendliche Menge an DE-Tanks durch die Gegend. Hatte schon mal ein Szenario mit 9 Gardisten drin. Wenn einem die Mechanik nicht in die Quere kommt, dann gewinnt man eigentlich meistens oder verliert irgendwas von 500:4xx, bzw in Khaine 100:xx Ich hab auch schon ein paar Leute kennengelernt in den Szenarien, weil es so geil gelaufen ist.


----------



## Toros (16. Dezember 2008)

koenik schrieb:


> Also ich spiele Zerstörung, erst auf Huss, dann aus Spielermangel nach Erengrad gewechselt.



Auf Huss ist zur Zeit aber mächtig was los im RvR.

Ich denke es liegt nicht an Destro oder Order, einfach an der Zusammensetzung der Klassen und klar manchmal benehmen sich Leute ultra daneben.
Im Open RvR kommt natürlich noch die Anzahl der Leute hinzu.


----------



## Thorekantonidas (30. Dezember 2008)

Die Antworten gab es hier schon zu genüge. Auf Hergig fällt mir aber auch immer wieder auf das gerade Schamis und Jünger auf Schadensoutput geskillt sind. Die Hergig-Destros haben kaum Heiler in den Szenarien während die Order mit nahezu 30% Heilern anrückt. Da ist nichts machbar. Dazu kommt noch die mangelnde Kommunikation. Ich selber spiele eine Hexenkriegerin und versuche andere Hexenkriegerinnen immer zu animieren mit mir zusammen die Order-Heiler zu plätten. Meist wird das leider nichts. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## Tagaloa (9. Januar 2009)

Hier mal die Situation für T4 Szenarien (random) auf Averland:

Die Zerstörung verliert ca. 80%, dabei ist es egal, welches Szenario gespielt wird. Warum das so ist? Meine Meinung:

1. Die Ordnung hat meist die deutlich bessere Gruppenzusammensetzung (Anzahl Heilchars, Ranged DD)
Es kommt nicht selten vor, dass man sich 5 Heilern und 5 Feuermagiern gegenüber sieht. Solche Szenarien kann man dann direkt wieder verlassen, Zeitverschwendung.

2. Viele haben scheinbar resigniert (oder den Sinn des Szenarios nicht verstanden) und spielen nur noch auf Ego-Nummer in ihrer eigenen Gruppe auf XP-Maximierung. 10 Leute im Sz. und alle 6 Gruppen sind belegt ist keine Seltenheit. Das solche Szenarien verloren werden, ist nicht verwunderlich.

3. Es kommt sehr oft vor, dass zum Start des Szenarios nur 1/3 der möglichen Leute da sind. Der Rest trudelt dann nach dem eigentlichen Start ein. -> Der erste Kampf wird verloren, man wird zum Spawnpunkt zurückgedrängt.

T1, T2 und auch T3 war da deutlich ausgeglichener in den Szenarien. Interessant ist auch noch, dass die Zerstörung im (T3 und T4) Open-PvP (in Bezug auf die gehalten Burgen und SFZ) genau so dominiert, wie es die Ordung in den Szenarien tut!?


----------



## myadictivo (13. Januar 2009)

ich spiele selbst auf averland und bin momentan von t1-t3 vertreten und ich habe das gefühl wir dominieren leicht die sc´s (zumindest bei random gruppen die zerg sc, bei taktischen scs siehts ganz, ganz finster aus)

1) gruppenzusammensetzung kann ich eigentlich kein solches  einseitiges muster erkennen. imho sind wir hier auch sehr ausgewogen, wobei mir höchstens mal gruppen kommen mit 50-50 heal-tank anteil. dann sieht es meist sehr schlecht aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( und zur beruhigung darf ich wohl sagen, dass demnächste eine heilerschwemme aufs t4 niederprasselt. zumindest wenn ich mir die momentane welle im t3 sc anguck). mit einer nicht optimalen gruppe macht es im grunde aber sogar fast mehr spass. entweder bekommt man halt tierisch den arsch versohlt oder man gewinnt sogar trotz 0 heilung etc. dann freut man sich doch sogar noch ne ecke mehr. immer vom idealfall ausgehen ist doch langweilig, nicht ?

2) kommt im grunde auch nur noch sehr selten vor. keine ahnung wie weit da der client schon die finger im spiel hatte. aber kommt schon echt oft vor, dass gruppen zum start auseinander gerissen werden, dort dann steht reserviert aber die plätze sind dann doch frei und so sind die leute auf 3-4 gruppen verteilt. leider sind sie wohl auch zu faul das dann zu richten.

3) kann ich auch nicht bestätigen. allerhöchstens sind zum startschuss vll 2 slots noch frei, die aber auch in den ersten 10 sekunden wieder aufgefüllt werden

keine ahnung wie sich das im t4 auswirkt. müßte mal mit meinem 30ger char dorthin wechseln, hab nur neugierdehalber mal nen t4 spiel mitgemacht.

ansonsten hat sichs imho die letzten 2 monate doch gebessert. anfangs war ich auch gefrustet und es gibt auch immer noch frust momente wo ich mir denke wat mag denn nun in den köpfen vorgehen. ich persönlich hab aus meiner lehrzeit folgenden leitsatz mitgenommen random nur noch in zerg sc zu gehen und keine die groß taktik erfordern. ist mit random gruppe einfach nix zu machen. da zerg ich lieber rum und hab noch ne 50-50% chance auf nen win oder zumindest nicht auf ne 500:0 klatsche. ansonsten denk ich mal wird sich das auch alles legen und man muss ja auch mal sehen das viele neu anfangen usw. natürlich sollte man mit steigender tierstufe erwarten, dass zumindest die gründzüge verstanden wurden. aber ich erwisch mich schon dabei, dass ich mich im t1 genauso aufregen kann wie im t3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist doch nur nen spiel und da ich auf nem andren server auch mal ordnung angefangen habe kann ich sagen, dort ist genau so nen chaotischer sauhaufen teilweise am start wie bei uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dhar`Leth (14. Januar 2009)

Grüße ich Spiele auch auf dem Server Averland einen Schamanen im T4 Bereich und muss sagen es gibt Tage da wir die Zerstörung einfach in den Boden gestampft weil sie teilweise zu unorganisiert ist dann gibt es aber auch Tage da wird die Ordnung einfach überrannt.

Ich sage mal daher das es doch recht gut ausgeglichen ist. Und muss doch teilweise meinen Hut ziehen vor der Ordnung auf Averland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es gibt eigentlich immer gute Kämpfe mit massig Spielern was einen sehr freut da muss man jede Burg hart erkämpfen =)


----------



## helado (16. Januar 2009)

ich spiele nen schamanen auf carroburg! ich heile alles, nur geht das eben nicht, wenn einer an mir dran hängt... da kannst noch so sehr n chat zu spammen, das man hilfe braucht.

und dann wird man noch dumm angemacht, weil man nicht mehr geheilt hat.
ja wie denn? wenn an mir einer dran steht, der mich dauernd unterbricht, bzw. durch schläge die zauberzeit zurück setzt?

nicht nur immer über die heiler meckern, ihnen auch mal helfen!!!


----------

